# WANTED - Elgin Reflector  **********************



## catfish (Nov 14, 2012)

I need one of these. Please e-mail me with a photo and price. Thanks,   Catfish

View attachment 73555View attachment 73556


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2012)

I still need one. Please help if you can.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 22, 2012)

good luck catfish, I searched for months for this reflector


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2012)

I still need one...  And I have a lot of parts to trade!


----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2012)

Still in need of one of these.......


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2013)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## catfish (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm still in need of one of these!!!!!!!!!!!!  Please help!


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2013)

$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$?$




catfish said:


> I need one of these. Please e-mail me with a photo and price. Thanks,   Catfish
> 
> View attachment 73555View attachment 73556


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2013)

Won't you please lend a hand?



catfish said:


> i need one of these. Please e-mail me with a photo and price. Thanks,   catfish
> 
> View attachment 73555View attachment 73556


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2013)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## catfish (Sep 30, 2013)

I still need one of these......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 1, 2013)

I have the base only I would sell... you can decide on at Trexlertown.
Chris


----------



## eddie bravo (Oct 1, 2013)

I recall a tread on here about someone reproducing this reflector and taking orders,  I may be wrong but Bri was showing interest on that tread.  I'll look for it and try and PM you on it.  But an original tough one to find


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2013)

I still need this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddie bravo (Dec 21, 2013)

Found it!!!
And they are selling fast!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 21, 2013)

eddie bravo said:


> Found it!!!
> And they are selling fast!!




Thanks. I already ordered one.


----------

